# Where would you crash...(in big cities)?



## Mawnzie (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi Everyone!
I'm pretty new here. I've searched through the forum for tips on where, and how to sleep/camp in bigger cities if you weren't to squat an abandoned building. Or is that the best way to do it...? Many thanx,
Måns:crew:


----------



## Rise 609 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ask a local homebum the best spot he knows and go as far in the oppisite direction as you can.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Mar 19, 2009)

Widerstand said:


> We just had this thread kind of.
> 
> http://squattheplanet.com//getting-there/trainhopping/6343-trainhoppers-precious-sleep.html



lmfao, sorry I just read the thread about double posting, and it sounded like you were pretty pissed and then I see this. the first thing I thought of before opening it was wider's got the first reply haha.


----------



## Ravie (Mar 19, 2009)

haha that was my thought too.


----------

